# Neon Blue Yamato



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Found this little one in a batch of yamato shrimp, took it home and it turns blue


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

wicked cool!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sometimes they turn blue in the cold ... give it a few more days to see what happens.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

mine turn blueish-green from eating too much algae XD


----------

